# sputum test



## Mia1

dear all . I have apply for student visa Australia. and after giving my xray . I am called to the medical center again for sputum test for 3 days continously . Please guide me that in how many days will I be able to clear this medical . as I have done my sputum test in my own city and its all clear . but I have very little time . as I have to be in Australia by july 1st. and after this medical I am expecting a telephonic interview wich will further take time .


----------



## mr_singh

Dear Mia,

Don't feel low, as you are not alone on this boat:
Lodged my file student visa- Dec'13
Further Medical Requirement- Feb'14
Result came out for AFB(Sputum)Test- April'14
Repeat X-ray and clinical report sent to Department- May'14
Still waiting for the visa, Mine was Feb intake which was deferred to July Intake.

If you have given your samples for the AFB test this month, then please don't hope to go in the month of July as it takes minimum 6 weeks for the reports to come out. You can judge from my case as I have explained above. After that, there would be a repeat x-ray and chest specialist would examine you and send a report to the department. Then if MOC clears the medical, you would surely get a visa. Don't worry, as long as, you don't have TB or any chronic disease, you can expect a visa. If you have, still don't lose hope, it just takes more of time(nearly 6 months medication). They need an inactive TB to grant the visa. I don't think there would be any telephonic interview(Which country you live in ?). You can get a call from them, but 90% of them don't get one. I'm sure your agent would have told you that. Don't freak out, agents know nothing.

Don't forget to give the good news of getting your visa.Cheers


----------



## Mia1

lets hope for the best ..


----------



## mr_singh

Hi there, 

Do you have any update to share? They need one more x-ray from me, which should not be done before the month of July. Perhaps, it would be the final step for me.

Hope to hear from you


----------



## Mia1

no ... no updates from my end  ...


----------



## mr_singh

Contact your doctor where you had your medical and keep checking your e-medical client.


----------



## Mia1

it has just been 10 days that I gav my test ... so it will take time rite


----------



## mr_singh

Oh yes... It will take time. Well, you can still check your e-medical client to know which tests has been done and if any further tests are required. Take Care


----------



## Mia1

still waiting ... for visa


----------



## mr_singh

Mia1 said:


> still waiting ... for visa


They are asking for one more chest xray which should be done in the first week of oct. They are making a joke of it now. I can't take it anymore. Withdrawing my file


----------



## Mia1

did u get a check up from chest specialist last time .. ???


----------



## Mia1

seriously this is maddness or what. ???


----------



## Mia1

they asked me to go for another sputum and another xray in November ! I feel like giving up


----------



## mr_singh

It seems like we are going through the same boat. I think we should talk in person and discuss about our cases with each other. They didn't asked me for another AFB(Sputum) test but for one more X ray in Oct.
Email me: [email protected]


----------



## Mia1

as per my doc from the medical center. .. they are make sure there are no traces of Tuberculosis so the are asking again . you said u r giving up ... I hope u r not


----------



## mr_singh

At first I thought to... But there were no loss of continuing. So I am still in


----------

